# Red light on Control Panel Chausson Flash08



## steve2018 (Sep 14, 2018)

When the engine is running it should show a green light on the control panel, but mine shows red. This suggests that the batteries are not being charged, however, a meter shows that the voltages across both engine and leisure batteries ranges from 13.7 V to 14,1V. So it looks as if the batteries are charging OK. When the engine is not running the voltages are about 12.85V

The fridge won't run off the engine battery, and I get error messages No 2 and No 10. They say the DC voltage is less than 75% of normal and that the engine should be running" 

I have checked the fuses that I can see and they are all OK.

The vehicle is a Fiat Chauuson Flash08. 

Does anyone have any idea of how to fix this problem. I had the engine running above idle speed and the red light remains on.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

So what is the voltage at the fridge?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

could be the voltage sensing relay which is what send the power to the fridge.


----------



## steve2018 (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't know but will check. The manual says LED should light when engine is running. It does not say what colour it should be. I have assumed GREEN, but perhaps it's RED. The vehicle is new to me, so I can't be sure. The control panel is NE152 and the 'faulty' LED is No 6.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What fridge do you have Steve?


----------

